# Merchant Navy War Time Service



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I'm looking for help as to how to track down the war time service of a relation George Innes of Macduff. He is believed to have been the skipper of two 'tramp steamers' both of which were destroyed by enemy action. Beyond that we have no info. After the war he returned to the fishing.
Could you please tell me where and how I might identify the detail. I've found lists of boats lost but they offer no details of the officers and crew.
I'd really appreciate any help anyone can give me.
Douglas


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm sure you will get some good information from others on this site Douglas. You may have already read the recently written book 'The Real Cruel Sea' by Richard Woodman but if not this is probably the best overall reference to the events you are trying to find out about. I did check the index but found no specific mention of George Innes. Have you talked to Peterhead maritime heritage centre ? The illustrious history of some of these folk is something else and not always well do***ented


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Douglas,
l would have thought that one of the mods would have moved your post to a more appropriate board. No matter.
Take a look at these leaflets from the National Archives
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=128

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=131&j=1

come back if you have any questions.

Roger


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks folks. Could you point me to more appropriate boards please because this is a new area of research for me.
Douglas


----------

